# 317L Stainless steel wire a.k.a G-Plat



## zadiac (14/6/15)

Hi folks

Has anyone vaped with this before or is currently?
I acquired some, but I seem to get a strange taste when using that. When I go back to kanthal A1 with the same type wick and juice, I don't get the "taste". Also kept the kanthal and g-plat at about the same ohms for comparison.

I can't really describe the taste as metallic, but almost and a little "off". Don't really know what to call it.
Anyone else experienced this?

Edit: Just did a build with the g-plat again and the "taste" returned, so it's not my juice or my wick. Used a different wick (rayon) this time.

Could this be the wire giving off something? I can't really say it's a metal taste, just a weird slightly offensive taste. Gonna rebuild again.


----------



## stevie g (14/6/15)

did you torch the wire prior to building a coil?.


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

No, I didn't. I don't on kanthal either. I just dry burn it when the coil is installed before I put the wick in.


----------



## stevie g (14/6/15)

maybe they're is machine oil residue on the steel


----------



## BoogaBooga (14/6/15)

Currently have Haywire (317L) in my Mutation V4. The stuff is brilliant, but very expensive. Using 22G 5 wrap dual coil at 0.14Ohm


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

So no one else have experienced a bad (almost metallic taste) with 317L?

Anyway. I'm back on kanthal again and the "taste" is gone again. Def the wire.


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Hi folks

So I'm back on the SS wire and it seems that there wasn't anything wrong with the wire except maybe with myself. Don't know why I had that taste, but it's gone now and still using the SS.

I'm using 317L at the moment, but it's very springy. I little bit more difficult to build with than kanthal.
I also worked with 316L SS wire recently at a friend's place and it's much softer, way more pliable to work with. Very easy to build.
I see that there are several vendors in SA that sells the 316L, like Sir Vape and SA Vapegear.
I buy mine from http://www.zivipf.com/ as they have almost all the gauges for SS, kanthal, nicrome, etc. Shipping to SA is only 4.99 Euros. Don't know how long it takes as my first batch wasn't ordered by me.

SS wire resistance is lower than kanthal. The ramp-up time is significant lower. Very good performance and at the moment, my choice of wire to use.
The last few weeks I've been building only multicore-claptons and it's all I use. 5 cores 30g SS wrapped in 32g kanthal (couldn't get 32g SS) or I would build a 10 core 30g SS wrapped in 32g kanthal, but then you'll have to do a 7 wrap around 3mm ID just to get above .2 ohm......lol, but the flavor is amazing in multicore claptons. I prob won't go back to normal coiling anytime soon (unless I run out of wire......hahaha)

Reactions: Like 3


----------

